# Riverhawk or Gheenoe duck blinds?



## Gofish206 (Nov 19, 2009)

I am trying to get some ideas on how to build blind for a B-52 riverhawk. The shape of the boat makes it real hard to mount somthing that doesnt hang over the sides to far. If you have any pics or ideas please let me know. Thanks


----------



## Gaducker (Nov 19, 2009)

Way back when I had a gheenoe I used 3/4 emt wall clamps screwed into the top of the gunwale and used what ever was near for blind material and make it 18 to 24 inches high and when you sit down its just the right height.


----------



## SHMELTON (Nov 20, 2009)

Just cover the boat with the natural surroundings, or push it in the cattails.  Those boats are so low profile you don't need a blind.  When I hunt out of mine, I just find a willow tree or a blow down to pull into.


----------



## deernbass (Nov 20, 2009)

Ill be huntin out of my gheenoe without a blind. just pullin it a few feet into the reeds


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 8, 2009)

I used 2 hole emt straps and attached 3, 1/2"pvc uprights, front, middle and back about shoulder high. Then took 3/4" 4ways and reduced the side holes to 1/2" but it will slide over the 1/2" uprights. Take 1/2" and run it lenght way of the boat building a frame you can raise and lower it. I used screw in eyes ( like what holds a porch door shut) so I can lok it in the upright possision. I draped it with camo cloth and then tie wraped 100 palmeto fronds to the outside of each side of the cloth and 20 or so on the inside on each side. Heck I'll take a pic and post it so you can see what I'm talking about. May take a day or 2 though.


----------



## Skyjacker (Dec 8, 2009)

SHMELTON said:


> Just cover the boat with the natural surroundings, or push it in the cattails.  Those boats are so low profile you don't need a blind.  When I hunt out of mine, I just find a willow tree or a blow down to pull into.



I own a gheenoe and this is what I always do.


----------



## primmative (Dec 9, 2009)

http://www.customgheenoe.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=10

Custom Gheenoe.com is an awesome place for the river hawk/gheenoe owner.  This link is for the hunting section of the forum.....lots of good ideas here.


----------

